

Show HN: MarketMatrix, an intraday stock trading assistant for the iPad - MarketMatrix
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/marketmatrix-us-stocks-etfs/id923669120

======
MarketMatrix
Hi HN, I'm a day trader who wrote this app during the times when the market is
closed. I'm trying to build an app over time that becomes an extension of the
apps that I run on the desktop, and this is what I have so far. In the future,
I'd like to get some direct broker data connectivity and deliver signals to
the tiles in the app, but I wanted to get a feel for how others interacted
with the user interface.

I wrote a quick summary set of the features over here on a blog,
[http://marketmatrix.edgecapture.com/blog](http://marketmatrix.edgecapture.com/blog)
. Your feedback is more than welcome.

Thanks all.

